# RESULTS !How do we drink your coffee



## Mrboots2u

For a bit of fun id thought I'd run a poll to see how we prepare and drink our coffee throughout June

The idea is every time you make a drink , you click on the link and tick what you have made. You can do this multiple times in a day and every day in June if you want !

At the end of June we should have some interesting data on what our drinking patterns look like .....

If you add your name to the list below ( after you have voted ) ill pull one name from random at the end of June and sort out a little prize...

Drinks are listed in alphabetical orderish . Flat white , Cappucino , Latte, cortado etc , should all be voted for under "milk based espresso drinks "

RESULTS

THANKS TO ALL WHO VOTED AND TO MWJB FOR THE CHARTS AND HIS TIME !


----------



## Thecatlinux

Where do you want us too post our name ???


----------



## Mrboots2u

Here keep copying and posting

1.mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux


----------



## Thecatlinux

Okay dokey , are the entries time stamped , say for argument I have 6 drinks in one day I can summit six times at the end of the day ??


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> Okay dokey , are the entries time stamped , say for argument I have 6 drinks in one day I can summit six times at the end of the day ??


Don't think are time stamped . Yes you can vote 6 times I a day ..

It will rely on the honesty of those taking part and how they vote


----------



## fatboyslim

1.mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim


----------



## Geordie Boy

1.mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy


----------



## garydyke1

1.mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1.mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid


----------



## c_squared

1.mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic kid

7. c_squared


----------



## aaronb

1.mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

edit: fixed list


----------



## welshrarebit

1.mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. welshrarebit


----------



## MrShades

1. mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welshrarebit

10. MrShades


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1. mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welshrarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## Drewster

1. mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welshrarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Drewster


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

1. mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welshrarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Drewster

13. CoffeeJohnny


----------



## Jason1wood

1. mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welshrarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wow 40 responses in already amazing thanks !


----------



## Drewster

If we miss a few days do you want us to try to catch-up?

ie If I have a couple a day but miss checking in - Do you want us to pick 4 the following day or 14 on Sunday?

I know its only "fun" but if you were popping the numbers into excel to knock up graphs/trends etc.......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> If we miss a few days do you want us to try to catch-up?
> 
> ie If I have a couple a day but miss checking in - Do you want us to pick 4 the following day or 14 on Sunday?
> 
> I know its only "fun" but if you were popping the numbers into excel to knock up graphs/trends etc.......


I'm more interested in the total results over the period of June . So I'm happy for you to play catch up if you miss a few days .

I'd just love to see what the results come out at and if as many of you can keep popping on each day or week it would be amazing

If it works we may try another later in the year related time of day etc ,, or roasters used or whatever .


----------



## Yes Row

Jason1wood said:


> 1. mrsboots2u
> 
> 2.thecatlinux
> 
> 3.fatboyslim
> 
> 4. Geordie Boy
> 
> 5. garydyke1
> 
> 6. Systemic Kid
> 
> 7. c_squared
> 
> 8. aaronb
> 
> 9. Welshrarebit
> 
> 10. MrShades
> 
> 11. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 12. Jason1wood


13. Yes Row...


----------



## DavidBondy

Oh! I ticked the box on the poll but didn't put my name down! Oops!


----------



## Drewster

I did.... but got chopped off!


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row.

14. Davidbondy

15.drewster


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> I did.... but got chopped off!


Back in

Mr Bondy added


----------



## Scotford

1. mrsboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row.

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny


----------



## Drewster

Dont' forget CoffeeJohnny :-0


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> Dont' forget CoffeeJohnny :-0


Done







thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy

FYI. The 'other's you'll get recorded from me will be French Press and Kalita Wave as they're not on your list


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> FYI. The 'other's you'll get recorded from me will be French Press and Kalita Wave as they're not on your list


I'll edit ,kalita wave was on there must have deleted it ...derp


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> I'll edit ,kalita wave was on there must have deleted it ...derp


Kalita wave and french press added at bottom


----------



## drude

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row.

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude


----------



## lookseehear

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear


----------



## markf1988

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20.markf1988


----------



## marcuswar

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar


----------



## jeebsy

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy


----------



## 4085

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk


----------



## Ralphus84

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84


----------



## spune

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune


----------



## Sofmonk

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk


----------



## GS11

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27 gs11


----------



## Daren

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren


----------



## hotmetal

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal


----------



## IanP

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP


----------



## TonyW

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW


----------



## centaursailing

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing


----------



## Titch

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch


----------



## Mrboots2u

160 responses in two in two days , if we can keep this up then we will have some excellent data to our drinking habits !

Cheers Guys


----------



## tribs

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs


----------



## Mouse

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse


----------



## Wobin19

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19


----------



## chomer

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer


----------



## James811

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811


----------



## Big O

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O


----------



## m4lcs67

M4lcs67........................


----------



## Blackstone

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O

40. Blackstone


----------



## Big O

Added in m4lcs67 Boots..

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O

40. m4lcs67

41. Blackstone


----------



## ShortShots

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O

40. m4lcs67

41. Blackstone

42. Shortshots


----------



## Mrboots2u

Any suggestions what the "other " are . as i can still add in more choices if I've missed anything vital out

Over 200 repsonses


----------



## jeebsy

My other is a sowden.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> My other is a sowden.


Sowden now added at the bottom...


----------



## jeebsy

3 of the others are them if you can/want to reallocate...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just gonna keep bumping this to remind people its here

You can vote daily or put your weeks drinks in later if you want

As long as i get some votes thats all that matters

I might release some general data on Sunday of how the first week has gone !


----------



## Scotford

Todays (so far) added.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Todays (so far) added.


Thanks...

Voting has dropped of last couple of days ....

All votes great fully received ......


----------



## aaronb

I keep forgetting but do catch up when I can and input the forgotten coffees!

Should I be voting if I drink a coffee in a cafe too? Or just home brewed?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Bump 13 char..


----------



## Thecatlinux

Another shameless bump to keep active and not disappear into the vaults and annuls of obscurity.....All long words that I wouldn't be able to spell normally, but with such the advent of technology I am able to get away with high faluenting ( not sure thats a word) words and spellings , i used to struggle spelling wenesday but not anymore .

ha ha


----------



## ShortShots

All topped up, so far havent missed one yet. Trying to see how many different brews I can get through in a day!


----------



## Mrboots2u

ShortShots said:


> All topped up, so far havent missed one yet. Trying to see how many different brews I can get through in a day!


Lol good work cat and shots ..


----------



## Phil104

Thecatlinux said:


> Another shameless bump to keep active and not disappear into the vaults and annuls of obscurity.....All long words that I wouldn't be able to spell normally, but with such the advent of technology I am able to get away with high faluenting ( not sure thats a word) words and spellings , i used to struggle spelling wenesday but not anymore .
> 
> ha ha


 I would have missed it otherwise - so a good idea to bump.


----------



## Phil104

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O

40. m4lcs67

41. Blackstone

42. Shortshots

43. Phil104


----------



## wmoore

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O

40. m4lcs67

41. Blackstone

42. Shortshots

43. Phil104

44. wmoore


----------



## Phil104

Is there a target number for this survey? For example, a percentage of forum members?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nearly 500 responses ..wicked !


----------



## michaelg

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O

40. m4lcs67

41. Blackstone

42. Shortshots

43. Phil104

44. wmoore

45. michaelg


----------



## drude

Only 500? From 45 people I'd expect more than an average of 11 coffees per person over a week. What kind of coffee nerds frequent this forum?


----------



## Jason1wood

I've updated my drinks list. Hope this is ok. I've saved them up over the last few dad and clicked my amount now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

That fine jason any which way you want to do it. All votes gratefully received


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok one week in

554 responses

Where are all the brewed coffee drinkers ( not on this forum ? ) ......

Keep up the voting in any way you can ...

If you wanna dump a week wroth of drinks in today then that ok too...


----------



## marcuswar

Just made it a nice 555


----------



## Neill

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O

40. m4lcs67

41. Blackstone

42. Shortshots

43. Phil104

44. wmoore

45. michaelg

46. Neill

Just caught up for the week.


----------



## ShortShots

just topped up with my morning brews and weekend too


----------



## Neill

How's this going Boots?


----------



## lookseehear

Might just be me but I can't get the page to load on my phone this morning. No issues previously.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> How's this going Boots?


As of this morning 710 responses averaging around 50-80 a day

Given that there are 40 plus people on the list ,either we are all drinking one drink a day or voting has tailed off slightly ...I would encourage anyone to pick up the voting baton if it's been dropped .

Given that though .......results so far are Pretty equal splits between espresso ,milk based espresso ,and pour over methods ( in total ) .

no one has drunk Turkish coffee yet though .......


----------



## IanP

Interesting! I've certainly added every coffee we've had, between 4 and 8 per day, so must be some folks who can only get to adding a couple of drinks when they get home from work. ?...... Ah, the pleasure of being retired


----------



## ShortShots

Strange, I've been adding mine daily and thats at least 6-10 drinks a day! who are these lazy non voting bastards


----------



## Big O

Polls are polls... Stop trying to rig the numbers


----------



## Daren

ShortShots said:


> Strange, I've been adding mine daily and thats at least 6-10 drinks a day! who are these lazy non voting bastards


That'll be me... I started off keen but I'm too forgetful to keep doing it









I must have about 12 milk based espresso drinks to add.

As for polls - 9 out of 10 people asked said they didn't take part in polls


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> As of this morning 710 responses averaging around 50-80 a day
> 
> Given that there are 40 plus people on the list ,either we are all drinking one drink a day or voting has tailed off slightly ...I would encourage anyone to pick up the voting baton if it's been dropped .
> 
> Given that though .......results so far are Pretty equal splits between espresso ,milk based espresso ,and pour over methods ( in total ) .
> 
> no one has drunk Turkish coffee yet though .......


It sounds like there is a challenge in there somewhere. Maybe the prize should go to the first person to work the list from top to bottom in the shortest possible time. Then and only then can you receive the title of being a coffee geek!


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> no one has drunk Turkish coffee yet though .......


Does it count if I add a friend - who just has in Istanbul ('slurry' was one of the words in his text). Of course, in Istanbul it's just 'coffee' (he also texted to say he asked if he would prefer a nescafe!)


----------



## jeebsy

I drink five or so a day have been on holiday since Friday, need to catch up


----------



## Thecatlinux

More drinks added.....bump


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers . 70 response today . Up on the 45 yesterday cheers guys


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I was doing catch up


----------



## Mrboots2u

Less than 15 responses today ...anyone drinking coffee ?


----------



## marcuswar

I posted mine this morning. I only have 1 coffee a day so I've done my bit.


----------



## Big O

Since starting this poll I found myself drinking more tea ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> I posted mine this morning. I only have 1 coffee a day so I've done my bit.


Only 1 !!! Cheers though Marcus


----------



## welshrarebit

Forgot about this to be honest, will update with mine now.


----------



## marcuswar

Mrboots2u said:


> Only 1 !!! Cheers though Marcus


Yeah I know, I'm a light weight. Seriously though, I find that if I drink too many I get an upset stomach. I'm not sure if it's the coffee or the milk, as I drink flat whites, but if I have more than 2 or 3 then I definitely suffer the consequences. During the week I have a morning coffee on my way into work but by the time I get home in the evening is really too late to be having a coffee as it would effect my beauty sleep









It might sound sad but by limiting myself to a single cup each morning I genuinely go to bed each night excited at the prospect of waking up in the morning and making myself a coffee. Some days it's the only thing that makes it getting out of bed!


----------



## GarethX

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O

40. m4lcs67

41. Blackstone

42. Shortshots

43. Phil104

44. wmoore

45. michaelg

46. Neill

47. Garethx

Only just spotted this, do I backdate my consumption?


----------



## Mrboots2u

GarethX said:


> 1.mrboots2u
> 
> 2.thecatlinux
> 
> 3.fatboyslim
> 
> 4. Geordie Boy
> 
> 5. garydyke1
> 
> 6. Systemic Kid
> 
> 7. c_squared
> 
> 8. aaronb
> 
> 9. Welsh-rarebit
> 
> 10. MrShades
> 
> 11. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 12. Jason1wood
> 
> 13. Yes Row
> 
> 14. Davidbondy
> 
> 15. Drewster
> 
> 16. Scotford
> 
> 17. Coffeejohnny
> 
> 18. drude
> 
> 19. Lookseehear
> 
> 20. markf1988
> 
> 21. marcuswar
> 
> 22. Jeebsy
> 
> 23. dfk
> 
> 24. Ralphus84
> 
> 25. spune
> 
> 26. Sofmonk
> 
> 27. gs11
> 
> 28. Daren
> 
> 29. Hotmetal
> 
> 30. IanP
> 
> 31. TonyW
> 
> 32. centaursailing
> 
> 33. Titch
> 
> 34. tribs
> 
> 35. Mouse
> 
> 36. wobin19
> 
> 37. chomer
> 
> 38. James811
> 
> 39. Big O
> 
> 40. m4lcs67
> 
> 41. Blackstone
> 
> 42. Shortshots
> 
> 43. Phil104
> 
> 44. wmoore
> 
> 45. michaelg
> 
> 46. Neill
> 
> 47. Garethx
> 
> Only just spotted this, do I backdate my consumption?


Yep that ok by me !


----------



## Phil104

I assume the poll is progressing. So far 47 on it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

850 responses averaging around 40 -50 a day . So either one drink each or a lot of you have given up


----------



## c_squared

I'm still at it, quite looking forward to see what will be what at the end of the month!


----------



## Big O

Bump start to the poll for today. It's Friday the 13th so let's see if we can break the caffeine intake record in a day!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Big O said:


> Bump start to the poll for today. It's Friday the 13th so let's see if we can break the caffeine intake record in a day!


Ok currently on 890 responses , let's aim to break 1000 by the end of the day ..

Most responses in a day currently 132 !


----------



## ShortShots

just updated yesterday and this mornings consumption,







btw does cupping count?


----------



## Mrboots2u

ShortShots said:


> just updated yesterday and this mornings consumption,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw does cupping count?


Yep " other "


----------



## ShortShots

cool, thats where I've been putting it


----------



## Mrboots2u

total now 940 responses today ...haven't quite the target of getting to 1000 today

BUT still a few hours to go . If you haven't put your drink in for a while please do... if you have then go drink another 60 drinks before midnight


----------



## drude

It feels like I've drunk about 60 myself today









Getting to grips with how much cold brew constitutes a drink. I may be up late tonight...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok 967 responses so far ..

Coffee drinking has gotten of to a slow start this morning with 15 responses do far .. All of you having a lie in ?


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks for the reminder. My morning flat white now added


----------



## Big O

For you Boots! Turkish coffee with actual Turkish coffee added


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good man big o. !!!!!!!


----------



## Neill

Still going on this.


----------



## Mrboots2u

1038 responses so our next target is to get to 1100 today !

Responses have gone up the last couple of days, to 85 odd a day , so thanks a ton guys ( either that or it's Neil drinking way to much coffee with his new hg1 .....)

As always in you want to catch up and put your weeks worth of drink in today then that's ok by me ......

Nearly as manny instant drinkers as Clever drinkers... really ?


----------



## GS11

Mrboots2u said:


> 1038 responses so our next target is to get to 1100 today !
> 
> Responses have gone up the last couple of days, to 85 odd a day , so thanks a ton guys ( either that or it's Neil drinking way to much coffee with his new hg1 .....)
> 
> As always in you want to catch up and put your weeks worth of drink in today then that's ok by me ......
> 
> Nearly as manny instant drinkers as Clever drinkers... really ?


Hi Bootsy is it ok to update the survey say once a week with all the weeks drinks in one go or ideally are you looking for daily updates?


----------



## marcuswar

Mrboots2u said:


> Nearly as manny instant drinkers as Clever drinkers... really ?


Well I hope these responses are anonymous otherwise we'll be having some evictions soon!


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> Well I hope these responses are anonymous otherwise we'll be having some evictions soon!


Yes they are.... ( or are they







)

Yes they are









Keep voting .....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Less than 20 drinks today .....come on people I've drunk 3 of those


----------



## Phil104

Just voted for today...


----------



## Mrboots2u

GS11 said:


> Hi Bootsy is it ok to update the survey say once a week with all the weeks drinks in one go or ideally are you looking for daily updates?


Update how and when you like

Im looking at the total results only rather than by day

Cheers


----------



## Scotford

Have just updated with most of my weekends drinks that I can remember.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Have just updated with most of my weekends drinks that I can remember.


Brilliant guys thanks thats put us up to 80 odd drinks voted for today

All appreciated


----------



## DavidBondy

Scotford said:


> Have just updated with most of my weekends drinks that I can remember.


I would have added my weekend drinks but there are no buttons for red wine or gin!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> I would have added my weekend drinks but there are no buttons for red wine or gin!!


Naughty Bondy.............


----------



## DavidBondy

Mrboots2u said:


> Naughty Bondy.............


Perhaps but totally true!!!


----------



## spune

I've managed to update daily!

Although with one Americano daily with perhaps two at the weekend it's not that hard! If I feel like pushing the boat out I might get my filter on..!


----------



## Mrboots2u

spune said:


> I've managed to update daily!
> 
> Although with one Americano daily with perhaps two at the weekend it's not that hard! If I feel like pushing the boat out I might get my filter on..!


Ah part of the americano mafia









Cheers though appreciate you keeping up with it


----------



## spune

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah part of the americano mafia


Haha definitely


----------



## c_squared

A good morning bump to all you poll'sters out there!


----------



## jeebsy

If i make a big batch of cold brew to do four drinks, is that one entry or four?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> If i make a big batch of cold brew to do four drinks, is that one entry or four?


Hmmm four seperate cups

4 drinks ....


----------



## ShortShots

in that line of thinking, if I'm cupping 24 coffees.....


----------



## Phil104

Just been doing a bit of catching up with the poll.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its the weekend ladies and gents

If you haven't had time to vote over the week , nows the time to bring your consumption of coffee up to date.

On the home stretch now .....


----------



## Thecatlinux

Made a massive amount for people yesterday , do I include theirs drinks or just my own consumption ???


----------



## Big O

I'd have thought just your own as the poll title suggests. Unless you made it for everyone but drank them all yourself?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I keep forgetting and have to do catch up.


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Its the weekend ladies and gents
> 
> If you haven't had time to vote over the week , nows the time to bring your consumption of coffee up to date.
> 
> On the home stretch now .....


Just got back from Hols and entered a weeks worth.... well what I can remember of it that is!!


----------



## Neill

What's the balance like now Boots in terms of espresso vs brewed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Away for a couple of days at moment so can't check.

Pleaee keep voting tho am back on Thursday to update !


----------



## spune

Still rockin' the americanos here!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks spune . ill have a ton of chemex to add at the end of the week...


----------



## Mrboots2u

3 days to go guys..keep up the votes


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> 3 days to go guys..keep up the votes


 Just done my bit for the cause...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil104 said:


> Just done my bit for the cause...


thanks.............


----------



## aaronb

I think ive captured 99% of my home brewed coffee intake this month, all espresso and chemex.


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaronb said:


> I think ive captured 99% of my home brewed coffee intake this month, all espresso and chemex.


excellent...........


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok so voting has tailed off a little last couple of days ( under 20 responses ) but back up again today ..

Currently at 1750 responses , so we should be able to hit 2000 before the end of the month.....

Then all will be revealed ....

Pie chart ?


----------



## DavidBondy

OK Martin, I can take a hint! I've just caught myself up with the last three days!

DB


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> OK Martin, I can take a hint! I've just caught myself up with the last three days!
> 
> DB


thanks Mr Bondy ......


----------



## coffeechap

yes thanks mr bondy


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> yes thanks mr bondy


You're all very welcome you patronising buggers!!!!!

No, I'm going to re-phrase that! Bugger off you patronising sods!!!


----------



## Phil104

Just added today's drinks - getting near the end now....


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok so voting has tailed off a little last couple of days.....


.... well I am 100% upto date. Trouble is I haven't had a coffee of any kind since Monday (unfortunately due to feeling rough as a badgers rather than any "choice")


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks guys... Hope your feeling better drewster


----------



## Neill

Numbers update boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right people

get drinking get voting less than 10 drink and votes yesterday

not hit 1900 yet...

So if you haven't put your results in for a whole then pleas please please do so ....

I know a month has been a long time , but we cannot 2000! It would be a shame if we didn't get an accurate mix of votes .

I KNOW more than 10 cups of coffee were drink yesterday people !!!


----------



## marcuswar

I'm drinking them as fast as I can MrBoots !

Added my 2 to the voting pot


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> I'm drinking them as fast as I can MrBoots !
> 
> Added my 2 to the voting pot


Hence the name espresso... Faster ..faster....


----------



## marcuswar

That'll be the problem, I'm drinking Flat Whites and it takes time to get the perfect milk


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> That'll be the problem, I'm drinking Flat Whites and it takes time to get the perfect milk


Go cortado Marcus. Speeds things up


----------



## aaronb

I did yesterday's and today's (so far) this morning, so I'm pretty much done! Will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## MrShades

That's my lot.... just added a few from this morning, but I think I've captured 95+% of all coffee consumed this month (even though 5 days of it was in DisneyLand Paris - and (sorry) I included the "espresso" from the breakfast machine in the hotel. All I can say is that I was glad to have the Aeropress there as well!).

Cant wait to see some results. Good work Boots!

Shades


----------



## spune

Looking forward to seeing what the results show!

I shall miss adding my daily grind, it's become quite the habit.


----------



## c_squared

Definitely looking forward to see what's what. I don't think there will be any surprises but I think the results will be interesting.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right I've got a nice pie chart i want to post

Its in a spreadsheet at moment

Anyone pm me with how to best this this on the thread please?


----------



## jeebsy

Screen grab, crop, post as image?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Screen grab, crop, post as image?


Came out a a png

Which was small and crap quality


----------



## jeebsy

You'll need to save the png as a forum friendly attachment like a jpeg first. What programme is the pie chart in?


----------



## Big O

What computer do you have boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Think with a little help from Captain Brew i might have solved it .....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok folks here are the results ( I've also updated the first post with these for anyone stumbling across them at a later date )

It would seem that espresso is where the glamour and the taste is ( All those shiny machines and grinder to use ) is , and predominantly its taken with milk .

Ill be picking a name at random from all of you who took part , when I've decided on a prize..

Big thanks to all who took part and to MWJB for sorting out the graphs etc . Cheers

Id be up for running this poll again in 6 months to see if habits change or any if anyone has any other ideas of polls drop me a pm ...


----------



## michaelg

Nice one - bet we will less cold brew in 6 months time for sure!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I must say , although not surprised we drink more espresso based than anything else . I am surprised it is overwhelmingly in milk

I must say I've enjoyed brewed more and more recently and would recommend it too anyone wanting to try different coffees and really explore those tasting notes sometimes people struggles to hit ....


----------



## centaursailing

Very interesting survey and I'd thought as a milk-based espresso drinker I'd be in the minority.

It was a great idea to run the survey although at the end it was good to not have to post several times a day ... an interval of 6 months might be enough


----------



## Mrboots2u

centaursailing said:


> Very interesting survey and I'd thought as a milk-based espresso drinker I'd be in the minority.
> 
> It was a great idea to run the survey although at the end it was good to not have to post several times a day ... an interval of 6 months might be enough


Agree , lessons to be learnt

Can structure next poll so you can vote x 5 for a drink in one go

Thanks for participating though


----------



## Yes Row

I too am taken aback by the high percentage of milk based drinks. I thought espresso would come out trumps


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mr boots What was the overall number of votes cast?


----------



## DavidBondy

Very interesting survey. Thank you for running it Boots! I think a regular re-run will be interesting although I don't expect that the results will differ much.


----------



## lookseehear

Really interesting information. Now sell the data to *$'s for millions and buy us all EKs!


----------



## michaelg

Mrboots2u said:


> I must say , although not surprised we drink more espresso based than anything else . I am surprised it is overwhelmingly in milk
> 
> I must say I've enjoyed brewed more and more recently and would recommend it too anyone wanting to try different coffees and really explore those tasting notes sometimes people struggles to hit ....


True re brewed coffee. Maybe not the 'purist's brewing method' but I find I have a much better idea of the flavour of a particular bean when making via AeroPress than via espresso, flat whites or Americanos.

Mostly I only drink AeroPress if travelling, in the office (not a problem now Glasgow office closed!) or if I want/need a coffee at short notice when the machine is off. Not because I always prefer flat whites but because I see every flat white as an opportunity to practise my latte art - sad I know but it's often what drives me!

Might drink more via AP if I buy a Hausgrind later but I will probably only look into that once the 'rush' calms down as I'm not in a hurry much as I enjoyed it when I borrowed Michael (funinacup)'s for a few days recently.


----------



## GS11

Interesting to see the amount of milk based drinkers.

Thanks for splitting the brewed methods and as expected v60 on top


----------



## froggystyle

GS11 said:


> Interesting to see the amount of milk based drinkers.
> 
> Thanks for splitting the brewed methods and as expected v60 on top


I wonder though, i always thought i had a V60 till i actually purchased another V60 and then realized my first one was not actually a V60, if you get me..


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> Mr boots What was the overall number of votes cast?


1980 something in the end ( off top of my head )


----------



## spune

Great work, Boots. Thank you very much for taking the time to do it!

I was surprised there weren't more Americano drinks made to be honest, compared to the amount of milk based anyway.


----------



## ronsil

Thanks Boots - that's a job well done.

Makes for interesting reading. Gotta say the amount of milk based did not come as a surprise to me.

Sorry I didn't enter but what I am currently drinking bears no relevance to my normal intake.

If you run it again & I'm 'Machined up' I'll make a contribution.


----------



## c_squared

Thanks boots and everyone else who has been polling! Very interesting results...


----------



## Neill

Interesting findings boots. Sorry I couldn't bump the brewed up a bit more (I think I may be responsible for a few of the Kalita wave brews) but the hg pushed me back on to the espresso for the last few weeks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Considering some one off polls for say a week . Anonymous again on google duffer thingy ..or perhaps just polls on here if a one off .

A few simple ideas , what do people think ?

Do you add sugar to espresso ?

What milk do you buy ?

How sad and dull is boots?

other ideas ?


----------



## Blackstone

i like the idea of that 3rd one


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blackstone said:


> i like the idea of that 3rd one


Hmmm perhaps on reflection, I won't open myself to that data....


----------



## MWJB

You could just let a poll run, update intermittently, see how/if the data shifts over time? I guess that a core might contribute regularly, but if the novelty wears off we might see contributors ebb & flow? I wonder whether we would get peaks of activity due to dialling in new toys etc?

Maybe be an idea to get dilution, sugar & milk info on non-espresso methods too? (Yes moka pots, I'm looking at you!







)

Rate beverages with a score (out of 5)?

I don't mind doing some compiling.

"How sad & dull is Boots?"...sounds like a challenge...y'wanna crack at the title?


----------



## Neill

Which roasters coffee we use in a week?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok below is the last list on the thread for people that participated....

Ill Draw a number on Sunday for a "winner" and then contact them.

Ill sort some coffee out for them based on their roast preferences and brew style ...

1.mrboots2u

2.thecatlinux

3.fatboyslim

4. Geordie Boy

5. garydyke1

6. Systemic Kid

7. c_squared

8. aaronb

9. Welsh-rarebit

10. MrShades

11. Urbanbumpkin

12. Jason1wood

13. Yes Row

14. Davidbondy

15. Drewster

16. Scotford

17. Coffeejohnny

18. drude

19. Lookseehear

20. markf1988

21. marcuswar

22. Jeebsy

23. dfk

24. Ralphus84

25. spune

26. Sofmonk

27. gs11

28. Daren

29. Hotmetal

30. IanP

31. TonyW

32. centaursailing

33. Titch

34. tribs

35. Mouse

36. wobin19

37. chomer

38. James811

39. Big O

40. m4lcs67

41. Blackstone

42. Shortshots

43. Phil104

44. wmoore

45. michaelg

46. Neill

47. Garethx


----------



## spune

Awesome! Look forward to it, boots.


----------



## Phil104

Just getting to this after a busy few days. Thank you for the pool results boots - I obviously didn't drink enough espresso to carry the day.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok random number generator threw up number 8

Aaron......

Ill drop him a pm and get 500g of coffee fitting his preference

Thanks again to everyone who entered and please vote in the milk poll!


----------



## aaronb

Wow thanks! I didn't win the Dutch lottery last night but this is still a very good prize


----------

